# Hello from st albans, herts



## MatteTT (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi guys and girls ive just bought my first audi tt 225. Still exploring it, it has lots of mods on it even prev owner didnt know much about it. Colour matte black convertible with red leather. Ive owned a few astra vxrs, corsa vxrs, also bmw m3 e46  
Loving the drive of the TT already


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MatteTT (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hai and welcome!

J
xx


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hiya, welcome 

Check out the events section, we have an Essex/Herts meet on the last Thursday of the month, so that's tomorrow, probably too short notice but your welcome to the Feb one


----------

